# Charging port issues?



## rudeguy (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey guys.

My Charge is having some issues with USB connection. The USB cable has to be at a certain angle for my phone to go into usb mode. I tried 2 USB cables to make sure that it wasn't the cable itself. The phone does charge but won't go into USB mode.

I'm not afraid to dissect the phone if this is a known issue. I know I had to do it once on my Vibrant.

I thought maybe it was a software thing but my computer won't recognize my phone in download mode even.

Anyone have any tips?


----------



## tdenton1138 (Jun 17, 2011)

I've already had one replaced due to the internal USB plug getting loose and not being able to even charge my, er, Charge. My replacement has a similar problem. I'd check and see if you can get a replacement if it gets any worse

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## rudeguy (Jan 1, 2012)

tdenton1138 said:


> I've already had one replaced due to the internal USB plug getting loose and not being able to even charge my, er, Charge. My replacement has a similar problem. I'd check and see if you can get a replacement if it gets any worse
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Thanks for the reply.

My warranty is through Samsung and not Verizon, so I'd like to avoid that. Unless Samsung will do a swap with them shipping first, which I highly doubt.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

I've had to get a warranty replacement due to my USB port going into dock mode and not coming out. I don't think the USB ports are necessarily more flaky on this phone than any others though...I haven't heard about a huge number of reports.


----------

